# Anyone willing to be a Mentor



## LiquidGrace (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd consider my skills straddling beginner to amateur. I am a very eager to learn and develop women. I take cirticism fairly well. I mean sometimes my ego gets in the way but most of the time I'm fairly receptive. I would love to get with a professional who has a steady knowledge about the business. I've moved from Canada to the USA a few years ago and have just gotten back into the swing of things. Now I need to claim a small business and go from there. All the work I've done in the USA has been pro bono until I can figure out what I need to do to get myself squared away legally and have the know how to really consider myself a professional. 

If you're interested in becoming a mentor please message me, I would really love to have your expertise and guidance. yes I know i can do research and I have done a fair amount. But nothing to me beats someones honest advice something that a book can't tell me or critique me on. 

For some reason I can't figure out how to fix my signature. So my website link is dead for some reason. 

Barnhart Photography | Norwich, NY 

Thank you all in advance, please be kind about this request as I'm truly looking to grow and develop as a photographer, with the aspirations of one day being a professional.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2014)

I can be a asshalt for you


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 5, 2014)

You should take a look at the official mentors bio list.


----------



## LiquidGrace (Jun 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> You should take a look at the official mentors bio list.



Couldn't remember if there was one! Thank you!


----------

